# Shop Dog



## MikeGraw (May 27, 2010)

For years I thought it would be nice to have a shop buddy to keep me company in my shop. We have a mixed breed that loves to be with me most of the time. Unless I'm in the shop. She never likes noise. Sometimes it seems like if a drop a nail on the floor she goes into panic mode that something is going to get her. I love Snuggles a lot, but I had come to the conclusion that she was never going to be my shop companion.

Several months ago we got a Boxer pup. She has made it evident that she likes my shop. Since we moved several months ago, I am in the process of resetting up my shop again. For the most part, whenever I am in the shop Lacie is in the shop trying to be involved in whatever I am doing.

I had to use the tablesaw one day and there was Lacie. She stood right there watching what I was doing. Today I was working on putting my dust collector pipes up. I had to attach some 2X4's to the basement block walls with a power nailer. I forgot to put my earplugs in for the first one that I did. As I was trying to get my hearing back before doing the second one, I looked at Lacie and she looked at me as if to say, "Hey, that was cool. Are you going to do that again?"

She thinks my sanding wheels and sanding wheels are great toys. I found this out after Lacie and I had been unpacking some boxes one night. When I came home from work the next day my wife, Cindy, showed me what Lacie had brought up from the basement. She hadn't been chewing on them, but I guess she was having fun rolling them around and chasing them. She takes great delight in sniffing and snorting around to see what she can find. I am finding that I have to keep things in closed boxes.

It definitely is nice having her down there. Though sometimes I wonder why I wanted a shop dog. She so wants to be involved that it makes it hard to move my rolling chair. Haven't rolled over her yet, but am glad she has a short tail already. Wouldn't want to roll over it. She is certainly a nice distraction when I have a problem that I can't figure out. It is like she knows just when to grab her tennis ball and says, "Don't let this get to you. Just throw the ball and have fun."










Does anyone else have a shop friend that keeps them company in the shop?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

it's great that you have a shop bud


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

This is my shop dog and side kick, they are not very helpful but love to clean up the scraps.


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome story, thank you for sharing. My son is my shop buddy when my wife can help keep an eye on him while I work. He is fascinated with the tools and the process.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

My chocolate lab is fine in the shop as long as I am using donut powered tools, but as soon as I use a powertool, he is gone. Also if I make a mistake and swear, he goes and hides (we raised him from a puppy and he has never been abused…. just doesn't like the sound of me cursing LOL)

Have to keep the cats out of the shop though, they are too fond of peeing in the shavings.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

I have my Honey, as soon as she hears the garage door opening she comes to see whats going on, I tell her to sit and wait and she does. I close the interleading door just in case she does come into the garage while I am taking the car out. She just loves to be in there either sniffing around, chasing her tail or having a snooze. She is my 24/7 companion.


----------



## buffalo689 (Mar 2, 2010)

Can I see a better pic of that black doggie,looks like my shop manager Augie Dog !!!


----------



## MikeGraw (May 27, 2010)

Here's a better picture of Snuggles. It is very hard to get a good picture of a black dog.


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

My 95 lb one blue eye, Louisiana Catahula Leopard Dog, Callie.

She pouts when not in my shop with me.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I would love to bring my dog into the shop. Unfortunately, it has a thick coat (black lab/chow chow mix) that would become a portable dust collector and would just dirty up the house. I also don't want to introduce any possible health problems from saw dust so he stays out. Although even if I let him in, I think he would run away or knock something over as soon as i turn on a power tool….scaredy cat.

This picture is of Ninja from last summer when we shaved his coat, although we stopped doing that after the vet told us every time we cut his hair that there is a greater chance it won't grow back as long. I wouldn't mind, but my wife likes the extra warm foot blanket.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"Ninja?"

How would you know if he DID come into the shop ? ;-)

Plus … he could rip wood to length with nothing but throwing stars 

You guys are killing me with all these pictures of cute dogs.

Keep RIGHT on killing me, though. Please


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

My dog "shiloh" (otherwise known as Roux) is a mixed shepard huskie. She comes into my shop once in a while and is fine with every tool but one. When the air compressor starts she leaves. There must be something there that hurts her ears.


----------



## freidasdad (Mar 22, 2010)

I take Freida in as much as possible…..she loves it when I drop a cut off …... sometimes she sneaks a stray piece of pine into the house and then I catch hell.


----------



## tbreland (Jul 2, 2009)

Mine has demolished at least five cross ties that were (notice the WERE) holding together a sandbox. At her first vet checkup, I was reprimanded by the vet because she had manged to sneak a few nails and staples. I couldn't really argue with the glowing X-ray evidence. She doesn't care for the louder tools, but for some reason thinks she has to eat any and all shavings. She's a little dim, that one.


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

My shop buddies are not allowed in the shop but they will set at the door no matter how long I am in there. My picture has both of them in it. The Doxie is "Elizabeth" she is 8 years old, the Shi-tzuh is Zoe, who is 1 1/2 years old!


----------



## MikeGraw (May 27, 2010)

Lacie is constantly sniffing for what might taste good. It makes me a lot more cautious to pick stuff up when I drop something. Cindy was down in the shop with both dogs this morning. Lacie was bored and found two different sanding drums. Cindy thought it was kind of funny. Need to find her tennis balls to save my tools.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

He passed about 2 months ago now… But Deacon loved spending time with me in the shop. I would sit at the stool doing glue ups, and rubbing his head with my foot…

LOML has been after me to get another dog. She hates how quiet the house is now…

Our cats want to come out to the shop with me, but I don't let them. I could trust Deacon to stay by my side, the cats, the first second the overhead doors got opened, would head for the nearest tree to hunt squirrels… I'd have to wait until they howled at the window to get them back in the house, and they would for sure have gotten fleas…


----------



## birdguy (Jun 10, 2010)

I do have a buddy my shop is so crouded I guess no room so not allowed. Anyway my shop is currently not at my houe when I get to build a real shope someday I will build her a small room in it with outside run ( a place for her when I am out of the house ) at work or sompting I will probably build me build me my liiving space above my shope. ( so I can have more for my hobby!)


----------



## Rileysdad (Jun 4, 2009)

Our Yellow Lab, Riley, comes into the shop with me most days. He stays in a crate/cage next to the workbench and gets about 3 Milkbones/hr for his work. I've got a pretty good D/C system, but MDF requires me to wear a mask, so Riley stays out when I'm working with it. I also keep him out if I'm running the router table or the planner. I wear ear protection when I run them, so I think it's too much noise for him.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Mine always poops on the floors when I have something loud running so I don't know he's done it until the smell of dust goes away…..


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Here are two of my little helpers hard at work.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Shop Dog and his house Toy Playmate.

*Winston the Catahula and Dusty the white fluff midget*

http://w715.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw715.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fww154%2Futrbc001%2Ffeec470c.pbw


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

Here is my shop buddy. I've had him for six years and he's been a great shop buddy.
!<a href="http://s969.photobucket.com/albums/ae175/whldjim1/?action=view&current=IMG_1382.jpg" target="_blank">!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

My little pal is shown on my icon. She will come in and check on me when I am in the shop….I will usually take a moment to pet and scratch her…then I chase her out as soon as I am doing something that might drop on the floor - I don't want to worry about her getting hurt by dropping items (one of the problems with smaller dogs). She has a bed (I call it the lair) in the shop that I will let her stay in when I am not doing anything she could get hurt from…she accumlates items to guard in there…it is hysterical to watch her carrying a large cut off…usually bigger then she is….to the lair….she will then guard it until I distract her to take it away. We have another dog that is more attached to my better half. He is way to scared of the noise to come anywhere near the shop. Which is good because he has the type of fur that attracts every stray piece of dirt or dust…he will wait at the house door until I come in from the shop…then he goes out to see what has been going on out there….

It is indeed a dogs life (or cat if that is your pet of choice - and don't let me forget a ring tail/raccoon if you are Mary Anne - I had a great trucker friend that had a raccoon that rode on his hood, roof and rear view when he was hauling the big redwood logs - it hated being inside the truck….it was great to watch the kids in the cars going by…pointing and waving at the raccoon.)


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

My dog will not even look in my shop I think she sees it as a death trap. So you and your little shop helpers have fun I ll be out there all by my self.


----------



## wrenchhead (Sep 26, 2009)

Here is my shop buddy.She loves hangin out in the garage when I am working.Her name is Roxy.


----------

